# Charging Shuffle without iTunes on a PC



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Hey - just wondering if anyone has tried charging a Shuffle thru the USB port on a PC without installing iTunes...

I have a new pc at work (ugliest IBM bohemith i've ever seen!) with USB ports in the front. I'm not allowed to install iTunes on it, but is it possible to just charge my Shuffle thru the USB ports sans iTunes?


----------



## calico (Mar 8, 2005)

Yes, you can charge it that way. You don't really need itunes if you just want to charge your shuffle.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Charges just fine on any USB eqiuipped PC. Shuffle just shows up as a removable drive.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

be careful plugging your iPod into strange computers, Mac or PC. You might accidently erase it if it tries to sync with another iTunes library.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...and don't forget to EJECT the iPod before unplugging. (Open "My Computer", find the Removable Drive that corresponds to your iPod, and right-click, choose "Eject").

...that's IF Windows sees the iPod. Stupid computers in the university lab today found it, recognized it, and said it's "now available"... but didn't show up in "My Computer". Stupid Windows. 

M


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

You're OK as long as it is a powered USB and the machine is switched on. Also, the machine will recognise it differently depending on whether or not you have enabled it for data in the iTubes prefs on your mac. In both cases ensure that you eject properly (using the 'safely remove hardware' icon at the bottom right of the desktop


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Trevor... said:


> be careful plugging your iPod into strange computers, Mac or PC. You might accidently erase it if it tries to sync with another iTunes library.


Only if you click Yes when it asks if you want to associate the connected iPod with your PC


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Only if you click Yes when it asks if you want to associate the connected iPod with your PC


And they all seem to, Apple could make that alot more clear, THIS WILL ERASE YOUR IPOD.

A woman plugged her iPod into a unused computer at work to charge it, and when she got on the bus her iPod was full of crap like Scissor Sisters and Britney Spears and weird techno music.

TREVOR!!!!! some (explitive) hacked my iPod!


----------

